# Active Shooter for School Resource Officers - Manchester, NH



## MPD68 (Apr 11, 2013)

​
*Active Shooter Response for School Resource Officers*​​The Manchester, NH Police Department will be holding *Active Shooter Response for School Resource Officers *on April 22, 2013 from 0800 - 1600 hrs

*Cost: *Free

*Course Description:*

This course was created to assist school resource officers in dealing with an active shooter or random violent incident on a school campus. There are scenarios that will require the rapid deployment of first responders. The immediate deployment of a contact/rescue team is designed to isolate and contain suspects and save lives. The mental and tactical preparations for this type of incident are essential for every first responder.

*Topics Covered:*

Aggressive deadly behavior
Citizen/officer rescue
Debrief recent school shooting incidents
Broadcasting information to responding units
Assembling contact/rescue team
Contact team
Rescue team
Use of deadly force
Cover fire
What to expect upon entry
SWAT arrival
Command and control

*About the Instructor:*

Nathan R. Boudreau has15 years of law enforcement experience. Currently, Nate is a full time police officer and S.W.A.T. officer with the Manchester New Hampshire police department where he is the lead tactical and firearms instructor. Nate is assigned to the Training Unit as the Range Master and teaches Use of Force, S.W.A.T. tactics, defensive tactics and firearms training. Nate is trained by the Sig Sauer training academy and NHPST for his firearms instruction certifications. Nate holds instructor certifications in rifle, pistol, shotgun, revolver, 40/37mm, less lethal and chemical munitions. Nate has been taught by Bruce Siddle and the PPCT Defensive Tactics/ Warrior Science Group systems, for defensive tactics, LAPD (L.E.A.D.S), and NYPD ESU for S.W.A.T tactics. Nate has taught Use of Force, firearms training, S.W.A.T. tactics, and Defensive Tactics all over the State of New Hampshire and New England. Nate has also had the great honor to be chosen as a guest speaker along with United States Attorney Thomas Colantuono and Senator/ Ex-Attorney General Kelly Ayotte on the topic of Use of Force.

Additionally, Nate has taught for the the NHTOA for the past several years and has been named the NHTOA training coordinator, by President Chief Bob Cormier in 2011. Nate is the New Hampshire state representative for the New England Tactical Officers Association, tasked with co-coordinating information and training between all the New England States and New Hampshire. Nate is currently an active member of the NTOA and NYTOA. 

*Registration:*

Officer Scott Page
Training Unit
Manchester Police Department
405 Valley Street
Manchester, NH 03103
Phone: (603) 792-5454
Email: [email protected]


----------

